# Flexaret?



## hobbes28 (Mar 27, 2005)

Anyone heard good/bad about their medium format cameras?  I've been doing a search about them but since they are Czech made, most of the information I've found is in Czech.


----------



## Bob Fiske (Mar 27, 2005)

I found a Photo.net discussion here:

http://www.photo.net/bboard/q-and-a-fetch-msg?msg_id=006rBi


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 28, 2005)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Anyone heard good/bad about their medium format cameras? I've been doing a search about them but since they are Czech made, most of the information I've found is in Czech.



They are supposed to be decent TLRs. Not your German variety but close enough.  There seem to be a whole bunch out there on Ebay. I'll research as well to see if there is more info on these babies.


----------

